# Cobia fishing 4/16- 7 for 8



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

I am just going to say we should have been 8 for 8 but hell 7 for 8 is one hell of the day on the OLE BIG POND any day!!! The one that got away actually ate and spit the eel, and then decide to sit under the boat while we were in reverse for 30 seconds before going down and never to come back up. I was fishing with a friend on a 24' Topaz. We did not catch the big one today but we caught the biggest fish we saw.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought that was you out there!! 7 for 8! man that is awesome!! Looks like that Topaz is a fishing machine!! Tell Keith i said hi!


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Will do Capt. Scott!!! Yeah I kept saying the ole topaz rumble is bringingem up!!lol


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Banner day!!!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Heck ya!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

7 for 8 in a dang fine job where I come from. Congrates guys fine job.


----------



## DaBair90 (Apr 16, 2013)

Good to see Keith with a big ole cobia, I know him from high school he's almost as big as his dad, FINALLY.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Lots of ways to prepare ALL that brown-suited catch!
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*Wow*

Good job guys. Tim...did you send a sandwich bag up to the tower?


----------

